# Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

hallo! 

welcher knoten eignet sich am besten für geflochtene schnur?
oder sollte man solche wirbel nehmen, bei denen man nicht knoten muß?


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

:r 

ich möchte es wirklich mal erleben, dass ich hier einmal einen beitrag reinstelle, wo ich mich mal nicht verschreibe!!!!  :r  :r  :r


----------



## Angelheini (28. Oktober 2002)

Hallo scg05,

ich benutze, speziell beim Brandungsangeln und beim Pilken, zum Verbinden der Geflochtenen mit den Vorfächern die knotenlosen Verbindungen.
Ich hatte noch nie! Probleme damit, dass die Schnur da vielleicht rausrutschen könnte.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

danke!   
und wie oft wickelts du dann die schnur um die achse des wirbels?


----------



## Angelheini (28. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von scg05 _
> danke!
> und wie oft wickelts du dann die schnur um die achse des wirbels?



5-6 mal, das reicht locker aus.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

o.k.!   

danke!

kennst du die grüne whiplesh schnur?

hatte die auf meiner rolle.... die kannst du total vergessen... erstmal ribbelt die sich auf und hatte damit nur probleme.... hab schon 50 meter weggeworfen.... nur perücken!   

hab jetzt eine weiße drauf... ist aber keine fireline... muß meinen händler nochmal fragen wie die heißt.

bis jetzt ohne probleme!


----------



## Kunze (28. Oktober 2002)

Hallo scq05! Zu den Knotenlosverbindern/No Knots kannst du hier nochwas lesen. #h


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

@ kunze

vielen dank! 
jetzt weiß ich ,was ich morgen mir noch holen muß!


----------



## til (28. Oktober 2002)

Und wenn du, wie ich, doch lieber knotest:
der Trilene-Knoten: 
Hier  
Fast genau so mach ichs, aber ich geh nur 3 mal zurück über die Hauptschnur (hat sich in meinen Tests als optimal erwiesen). 
Und natürlich Schnur doppelt nehmen!
Wenn du den Knoten kannst, brauchst du keinen No-Knot.


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

@ til :

danke   

sieht auch gut aus... muß ich auch mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Guen (28. Oktober 2002)

Hallo ,nimm die No-Knot Variante ,ist schnell und unproblematisch ,kannste auch mit kalten Fingern noch handhaben und vor allem : Die Tragkraft wird deutlich besser ausgenutzt  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

@ guen

jupp.... aber der andere knoten sieht auch nicht schlecht aus! 
werd halt beides mal probieren.

schade, daß das spiel gegen göttingen 05 ausgefallen ist, von kickers emden... sonst wäre ich auch mal wieder nach emden gekommen!


----------



## Hummer (28. Oktober 2002)

Was hast Du denn mit der Whiplash gemacht?
Die Whiplash pro ist eine der besten Schnüre die es gibt.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

@ hummer:

nichts besonderes.... nur geangelt... mit gummifisch.... und hatte so nach jedem dritten wurf ne perücke drin.... 
und glatt war sie auch nicht mehr... man hat überall an ihr fussel und so gesehen! halt fast aufgeribbelt!


----------



## Guen (28. Oktober 2002)

@scg05

War ein bisschen windig :q !

Ich schicke Dir mal ne PM ,bei Dir in der Nähe soll es ein super Raubfischgewässer geben :q    ,Zander bis 20 Pfund  :l  :k  :l  :k !

Gruss Guen


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

@ guen

mach das mal...

dann gehen wir mal zusammen los.... wenn du lust hast!

und dann kannst du mir mal das gummifischen mal so richtig beibringen.

ich nehme die profi-blinker gummifische und du?


----------



## Guen (28. Oktober 2002)

PM ist raus !Klar können wir mal gemeinsam losziehen   ,ist ja nicht weit !Ich nehme Gufis von Shadxperts ,Mann&acute;s und die Slottershads von Dreamtackle  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

meien antwort ist auch raus! 

aber an dem gewässer war ich noch nie... weiß daher nicht, wie die örtlichkeiten sind!

und wie siehts im kanal mit zander aus?

müßen wir nur mal nach einem termin ausschau halten!


----------



## Guen (28. Oktober 2002)

Jo ,ich melde mich  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## scg05 (28. Oktober 2002)

o.k.!


----------



## wodibo (29. Oktober 2002)

Hi scq05

ich hab mich als sturer und konservativer Angler dieses Jahr zum 1. Mal auf No Knots eingelassen und bin absolut überzeugt! Schnell und fest. Und wenn Du Dicke erwartest, dann wickelst Du halt 8 Windungen. Für mich: Geflochtene nur noch mit No Knots :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2002)

Seit ich die Dinger vor Jahren das erste bekommen habe, bin ich auch überzegt davon: Das Beste und einfachste für geflochtene chnüre!


----------



## scg05 (30. Oktober 2002)

@ all:

vielen dank an alle, für die ratschläge.

hab mir heute auch diese no-knots gekauft und werde es am we gleich ausprobieren.
aber schief gehen kann ja nichts!


----------



## scholle01 (30. Oktober 2002)

Da machst du nichts verkehrt mit!!
Nach dem 2ten mal Norwegen nichts anderes mehr für geflochtene. :q


----------



## Baggerseetaucher (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*



scg05 schrieb:


> o.k.!


 
Guten Morgen und frohes Fest!

Ich habe zu Weihnachten eine BlueArc von Spro mit geflochtener Schnur geschenkt bekommen.

Ich hier euren Thread zun den Knoten füt geflochtene Schnur verfolgt.

Was ist als Anfänger zu empfehlen? Wo kann ich ein Beispiel sehen wie man einen Knoten macht?

Gruß

THomas


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*

Der beste Knoten für geflochtene ist meiner Meinung nach der Clinch knoten http://www.angeltreff.org/knoten/clinch/clinch.html , nur doppelt gelegt .

(einfach die letzten 20 cm der Schnur doppelt legen , ein wenig verdrehen und dann mit dem doppelt gelegten Stück den Knoten wie in der Anleitung binden).

Würd aber empfehlen gleich knotenlos Verbinder zu benutzen , damit hast du nochmal ein wenig mehr Tragkraft als mit jedem Knoten und außerdem ist das selbst mit kalten Fingern schnell gemacht .
http://www.raubfischfreunde.de/tips/no-knot.jpg

Was isn das für ne geflochtene ? Grade Nichtangler /Anfänger lassen sich vom Händler häufiger totalen Schrott /viel zu hohe Durchmesser aufspulen ...


----------



## Baggerseetaucher (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*

Danke!

Ich habe eine grüne Schnur darauf die sich Fireline nennt. Ob die etwas ist weiss ich nicht. Die Schnur war jedenfalls nicht billig. Ich habe 17 EUR für gut 200m bezahlt inkl. Aufspulen.

Was meint ihr?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Kochtoppangler (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*

Fireline ist schonmal gut , die Fische ich auch .
Weißt du zufällig auch Tragkraft / Durchmesser ?

Wenn du ne Schnur mit mehr als 10 kg /0,17er Durchmesser hast würd ich mich bei deinem Händler wegen schlechter Beratung beschweren ...
Im Normalfall kommt man selbst beim Hecht/Zander angeln mit ner 0,12er oder allerhöchstens 0,15er aus .

17 € für 200m ist übrigens n super Preis !
Die ist normalerweise noch nen gutes Stück teurer ...


----------



## Longeal (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*

Mahlzeit
 versucht den Knoten mal hier.Knote so immer meine Schlagschnur und die geflochtene Hauptschnur zusammen.


----------



## Longeal (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*

Und hier noch einer..........


----------



## Baggerseetaucher (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Fireline ist schonmal gut , die Fische ich auch .
> Weißt du zufällig auch Tragkraft / Durchmesser ?
> 
> Wenn du ne Schnur mit mehr als 10 kg /0,17er Durchmesser hast würd ich mich bei deinem Händler wegen schlechter Beratung beschweren ...
> ...


 
Hi!

Die Schnur hält 9kg welche Stärke das jetzt ist weiss ich nicht. Der genaue Preis war 17,90 für 210m. Habe gerade nochnal auf die Rechung geschaut.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## mightydavid (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*

Also bei mir habe ich ziemlich Probs mit dem Trilene Knoten. Diese verwende ich schon seit Jahren aber bei meiner neuen 18er geflochtenen geht der leicht auf...


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*

Palomar Knoten, 2fach Schlaufe und gut ist.


----------



## Fangnix (2. Juni 2007)

*AW: Welcher Knoten für geflochtene Schnur?*

@mightydavid
Mach den Clinchknoten mit doppelt gelegter Schnur! Der ist ein ein paar Beiträge weiter oben zu sehen und dieser Knoten hält wirklich super.
Allgemein gesagt ist es bei geflochtener Schnur wichtig, viele Windungen zu machen. So um die 15 sollten das schon sein (bei doppelt gelegter Schnur 7-8, da du die ja x2 nehmen kannst...). Du kannst es natürlich mit den normalen Trilene-Knoten versuchen, dann musst du halt nur öfters wickeln...


----------

